# avoiding Dishplayer $99 PTV fee renewal



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

I just got my June bill and I was hit with the $99 renewal for my Dishplayer PTV fee.  Has anyone had any success in getting Dish to remove or reduce this fee? If you know a way but you can't announce here, please PM me.

As Bill R. said, I think this has probably happened due to a mistake in Dish's billing system - not due to a management decision. But I'm not hopeful of convincing a CSR of that without some evidence.

While paying more money for the DP's buggy software seems ridiculous, DirectTV is not a possibility and the 508 for $149 or the 721 for $450 are not attractive options to me.

I really want a 522, but who knows when that will be out, or how much it will cost? I might be willing to pay $10/month PTV fee for a few months until the 522 is out, but I'm afraid if I ask to switch to monthly billing they won't let me switch back to $99 for 3 years if I change my mind.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would call them. If you read the other threads you will se that DISH now claims that this isa mistake. I think they will allow you to pay $9.99/month.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They wanted to see how many subs they could get to pay that $99 fee again probably. Your best bet to avoid the $9.99 monthly fee is to sell the dishplayer and buy a 508 in which you would probably get enough from the classifieds on here or on ebay to get a new 508 (especially the $149 deal they have now - and make money even).


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

I have read all threads about this and no where has there been an officiial statement from Dish that this is a mistake.

I don't really want a 508 for a couple reasons.

Please, is there anyone who got the $99 fee on their bill this month and has had it removed while keeping PTV on their Dishplayer?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There is no "official" statement in the thread but many have reported that they were told this when they called trying to get into---or out of---the $99 fee. 

As part of my own efforts I contacted DISH. I received an email that said no decision has been made about what happpens in June. Believe it or not they said that they would reach a decision in 4-6 weeks. I received that email earlier this week. Until that decision is reached I doubt you will see the "official" announcement. 

When they do there will be a lot of surprised people. It may be a pleasant surprise or an unpleasant one but some people will be surprised.

In other words. If they decide to charge the fee you will have to pay it or forego PTV. If they decide not to you bill will remain the same.

I realize that you are hesitant to make the call because you may force a decision. But why not send an email asking what the policy is? You would not have to give them account info.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

I just got my bill yesterday with the $99 on it. I called 800333dish and the first CSR immediatley took it off the bill. However, the service was also deleted. I called back, the CSR was not helpful, I asked for a supervisor who at least understood my comments that others were getting this taken off until Dish made a decision. However, he never heard about it and asked if I wanted him to call corporate headquarters. Then took it off by bill and tuned the service back on.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

When PTV is calnceled by E do you lose the ability to watch shows you recorded earlier?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

In my case I can watch 10 minutes of them then it stops. Others have reported taht it continues to work.


----------



## bsobel (Dec 24, 2002)

I just got my bill, it also included the $99 fee. I had to call and escalate the call to a supervisor to get the fee removed, and I was extremely annoyed at the process and the fact that the CSR couldn't understand why I wanted the fee removed.

My motivation to request the adjustment was the fact that I haven't had any Dishplayers on my account since last November. I would have expected the CSR to immediately apologize and credit me, but nooooooo, she couldn't even understand why this might be an important little detail...

Bill


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Some are getting charged all along that did not get that deal in the first place so they would be wondering why they are getting charged when others are not. I figure they will probably stick it to the customers and make them pay the fee. They probably know there will be trouble if they do start charging the fee to a lot of people so maybe they are stalling but probably not seeing that they have already started billing some of the customers this fee.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Its likely a TEST! Bill 10,000 or so. What percentage complains cancels? Real low? CHARGE EVERYONE!!! 

Big hassle? Backpeddle and try something else.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I am one of those people that already had 2 DishPlayers and could not avoid the fee since at the time I had no capability to run more than 2 recievers. I will be really PO'ed if dish does nothing come 6-1 and I have to keep paying the fee when many were told the free PTV deal was for 3 years and they are not being made to pay once that 3 years is up. Anyone who was told that lifetime meant lifetime, I have no problem with them getting it for free. 

Of course since it is 2 days from now, I'm sure that Dish will do nothing and they will continue charge me and others just as Jacob said.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, I also do think its a test, they are pushing it as far as they can go to see what the market will bear and to see what people will pay. They would probably rather just keep on not charging for the PVR service than to give some kind of deal to pay to swap to a 508. I dont see why they would charge a few and not charge the rest of the people.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 3 year PTV subscription expires 6-30, not 6-1.


----------



## DBSJedi (Mar 25, 2002)

I believe I how a method around the fee if you want to continue to record, but you'll have to go through alot of legwork in order to watch those recorded shows. Basically: 

remove harddrive
hook into pc
run 'special' software to rip programs from harddisk (search online and you will find it)
put vids in (software) playable format
play in DVD player or home theater pc

That's alot of work to watch one show though. Maybe it is worth your time than to spend $9.99/month?


----------

